# B13 se-r springs



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I need a little help here fellas, i bought some used B13 oem se-r springs to install with my new KYB GR-2 struts. My problem is i'm not sure which springs go up front and which ones go in the rear. I'm thinking the taller springs go up front and the shorter ones go in the rear, is this correct? Thanks...


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

C'mon guys someone has to know, i'm planning on doing the install next week. Help a fellow sentra owner out! Please ...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

compare with your stock springs. You might as well just keep your stockers, I don't know if there's that big a difference in them.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Yeah i guess your right thanks, i just wanted to know ahead of time. One of my front springs are broken and the rattling is driving me nuts. The se-r springs are a bit firmer than the xe springs, so i'm expecting a slight improvement in handling after i install them along with the GR-2 struts...


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

*update*

Well guys i did the install today and all i can say is wow. The stock SE-R springs & GR-2 strut combo vs. my stock XE set-up is night and day. My cars handling is much improved, feels firmer and tighter now i love it. The stock XE springs & struts are way too soft imo, if you want to keep your stock ride height and improve your cars handling this is the way to go! Can't wait to put my 15" wheels and tires back on, so i can carve up some twisty roads...


----------

